# Mexifornia



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

This is definitely something to mull over in your mind.

Mexifornia

We know Dick Lamm as the former Governor of Colorado. In that context his thoughts are particularly poignant. Last week there was an immigration overpopulation conference in Washington, DC, filled to capacity by many of American's finest minds and leaders. A brilliant college professor by the name of Victor Hansen Davis talked about his latest book, Mexifornia," explaining how immigration - both legal and illegal" was destroying the entire state of California. He said it would march across the country until it destroyed all vestiges of The American Dream.

Moments later, former Colorado Governor Richard D. Lamm stood up and gave a stunning speech on how to destroy America. The audience sat spellbound as he described eight methods for the destruction of the United States. He said, "If you believe that America is too smug, too self-satisfied, too rich, then let's destroy America. It is not that hard to do. No nation in history has survived the ravages of time.
Arnold Toynbee observed that all great civilizations rise and fall and that 'An autopsy of history would show that all great nations commit suicide.'"

Here is how they do it," Lamm said:

"First, to destroy America, turn America into a bilingual or multi-lingual and bicultural country." History shows that no nation can survive the tension, conflict, and antagonism of two or more competing languages and cultures. It is a blessing for an individual to be bilingual; however, it is a curse for a society to be bilingual. The historical scholar, Seymour Lipset, put it this way: "The histories of bilingual and bi-cultural societies that do not assimilate are histories of turmoil, tension, and tragedy." Canada, Belgium, Malaysia, and Lebanon all face crises of national existence in which minorities press for autonomy, if not independence. Pakistan and Cyprus have divided.
Nigeria suppressed an ethnic rebellion. France faces difficulties with Basques, Bretons, and Corsicans.".

Lamm went on: Second, to destroy America, "Invent 'multiculturalism' and encourage immigrants to maintain their culture. I would make it an article of belief that all cultures are equal. That there are no cultural differences. I would make it an article of faith that the Black and Hispanic dropout rates are due solely to prejudice and discrimination by the majority. Every other explanation is out of bounds.

Third, "We could make the United States an 'Hispanic Quebec' without much effort. The key is to celebrate diversity rather than unity. As Benjamin Schwarz said in the Atlantic Monthly recently: "The apparent success of our own multiethnic and multicultural experiment might have been achieved not by tolerance but by hegemony. Without the dominance that once dictated ethnocentricity and what it meant to be an American, we are left with only tolerance and pluralism to hold us together."
Lamm said, "I would encourage all immigrants to keep their own language and culture. I would replace the melting pot metaphor with the salad bowl metaphor. It is important to ensure that we have various cultural subgroups living in America enforcing their differences rather than as Americans, emphasizing their similarities."

"Fourth, I would make our fastest growing demographic group the least educated. I would add a second underclass, unassimilated, undereducated, and antagonistic to our population. I would have this second underclass have a 
50% dropout rate from high. school."

"My fifth point for destroying America would be to get big foundations and business to give these efforts lots of money. I would invest in ethnic identity, and I would establish the cult of 'Victimology.' I would get all minorities to think that their lack of success was the fault of the majority. I would start a grievance industry blaming all minority failure on the majority population."

"My sixth plan for America's downfall would include dual citizenship, and promote divided loyalties. I would celebrate diversity over unity.
I would stress differences rather than similarities. Diverse people worldwide are mostly engaged in hating each other - that is, when they are not killing each other. A diverse, peaceful, or stable society is against most historical precedent. People undervalue the unity it takes to keep a nation together. Look at the ancient Greeks. The Greeks believed that they belonged to the same race; they possessed a common language and literature; and they worshipped the same gods. All Greece took part in the Olympic games. A common enemy, Persia, threatened their liberty. Yet all these bonds were not strong enough to overcome two factors: local patriotism and geographical conditions that nurtured political divisions. Greece fell. "E. Pluribus Unum" -- >From many, one.
In that historical reality, if we put the emphasis on the 'pluribus'.
Instead of the 'Unum,' we will balkanize America as surely as Kosovo."

"Next to last, I would place all subjects off limits; make it taboo to talk about anything against the cult of 'diversity.' I would find a word similar to 'heretic' in the 16th century - that stopped discussion and paralyzed thinking. Words like 'racist' or 'xenophobe' halt discussion and debate. Having made America a bilingual/bicultural country, having established multi-culturism, having the large foundations fund the doctrine of 'Victimology,' I would next make it impossible to enforce our immigration laws. I would develop a mantra: That because immigration has been good for America, it must always be good. I would make every individual immigrant symmetric and ignore the cumulative impact of millions of them."

In the last minute of his speech, Governor Lamm wiped his brow.
Profound silence followed. Finally he said,. "Lastly, I would censor Victor Hanson Davis's book Mexifornia. His book is dangerous. It exposes the plan to destroy America. If you feel America. deserves to be destroyed, don't read that book.".

There was no applause. A chilling fear quietly rose like an ominous cloud above every attendee at the conference. Every American in that room knew that everything Lamm enumerated was proceeding methodically, quietly, darkly, yet pervasively across the United States today.
Discussion is being suppressed. Over 100 languages are ripping the foundation of our educational system and national cohesiveness. Even barbaric cultures that practice female genital mutilation are growing as we celebrate 'diversity.' American jobs are vanishing into the Third World as corporations create a Third World in. America - take note of California and other states - to date, ten million illegal aliens and growing fast. It is reminiscent of George Orwell's book "1984." In that story, three slogans are engraved in the Ministry of Truth building:
"War is peace," "Freedom is slavery," and "Ignorance is strength.".

Governor Lamm walked back to his seat. It dawned on everyone at the conference that our nation and the future of this great democracy is deeply in trouble and worsening fast. If we don't get this immigration monster stopped within three years, it will rage like a California wildfire and destroy everything in its path, especially The American Dream.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

AMEN! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Geeez, again?!? :******:

I find Lamm's blaming of cultural diversity for this issue sickening. The real problem here is ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS, not cultural diversity. He's such a reactionist, it's almost frightening to see him in a position of power.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

wow, nick i agree with you there what a biggot :******:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Good article,I agree with Lamm 100%


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's ironical, I think those comments like bigot make his point. I perhaps am a little slow tonight, you perhaps said that as a joke. Keeping your culture is good, but we should be Americans before Swedish, Norwegian , French, German, etc.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> AMEN! :beer:


 well said :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I understand what you are saying plainsman, but I do not think Lamm made his point very well. I think it was a reactionary scare tatic to get people to unite as americans, very poorly put. I don' t think his was the right way.

I think its first and formost that when immigrants come into this country they need accept our country as there primary way of life meaning you need to be able to function in american society and be a productive citizen but also do not forget where you come from. If you would like to be a Japanese-American, German-American, or any other american that is fine with me as long as you do you duty as american citizen also.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Norm70
I can agree with that. I guess that is the way I took it. I think that all humans have more in common than they have differences. We all appreciate our past, but it appears society is trying to divide us by pointing out our differences. I know politicians like to point out our differences. It takes our mind of how they are screwing us.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Interesting stuff.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> I know politicians like to point out our differences. It takes our mind of how they are screwing us.


Exactly, i agree with this 100%. :beer:

Its reactionary BS that the American people see on tv and in newspapers everyday that is hurting our country. We need a well thought out, revised plan to deal with both immigrants coming into the country and a new plan on how to deal with illegals and the parties employing them and/or sheltering them.

We do not need polticians using scare tactics to get some kind of anti-immigrant mob going. That is what Mr. Lamm seemed like he was trying to do, to me.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Unfortunately it takes a hammer to the head for an awakening of Americans, Mr. Lamm is merely using that hammer. I did not detect an incitement of violence at the least in his speech.

I am not all about being an exclusionary, but we must be careful for the fact that we may be bred into a country of victims "we will lose our freedoms" at the expense of power grubbing politicians. 
The saying goes "I've got you under my thumb".


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:beer: 
I'm with 4 curl, we are not a country of hyphenated american we are american and if we lose that we will lose America.

read this article in its entireity its long, but it will give you a better handle on the peril we face and the intentions of Mexico

http://www.diversityalliance.org/docs/a ... inter.html

heres a few quotes for the politically correct among us to ponder



> The Mexican government does not seem to be a passive observer in the massive Mexican emigration to the United States. Its political elite has made public statements, adopted policies and systematically engaged in lobbying activities in the United States at the federal, state and local levels. As a result, American domestic and foreign policies have been heavily influenced. The goal appears to be, in effect, to eventually erase the border between Mexico and the United States. Such an effort is unprecedented in U.S. history. Continued mass Mexican migration is seen as the key factor in achieving this objective.





> In recent years, Mexico and numerous Mexican-American legislators and activists have vigorously lobbied before state legislatures and cities throughout the United States for the acceptance of Mexican government issued ID cards, an amnesty and benefits for millions of illegal Mexican migrants, driver's licenses, in-state tuition, and guest worker visas. For example, in California, bills to grant in-state tuition and driver's licenses for illegal migrants were introduced by Assemblyman Marco Firebaugh and Senator Gil Cedillo, respectively. Both were signed into law by former California Governor Gray Davis, although the driver's license law was repealed after Governor Arnold Schwarzeneggar's election.





> Today's immigration lobby in the United States includes, but is not limited to, labor unions, business organizations, universities, Christian coalition entities, the Catholic Church, the ACLU and human rights activists. Labor unions had generally opposed immigration in the past, supporting the major anti-immigration legislation passed in 1924, which had resulted in a quasi-moratorium on immigration between 1925 and 1965. However, today's AFL-CIO is actively supporting the amnesty for illegal immigrants as part of its effort to recruit members among illegal immigrants





> *Most Mexican immigrants are not assimilating and the traditional American ideal of the "melting pot" is being challenged*. As stated in the Los Angeles Times: "Mexican nationals, by far the largest group of Latino immigrants, have traditionally been hesitant to renounce allegiance to their homeland and become U.S. citizens."43


IN JUST 13 YEARS CALIFORNIA WILL BE MAJORITY MEXICAN


> the Center for the Study of Latino Health and Culture at the University of California in Los Angeles estimated that by 2019 the majority of young adults living in California turning 18 years of age, and thereby becoming eligible to vote, will be Latino.





> A poll conducted by Zogby International released on June 12, 2002 showed that 58 percent of Mexicans in Mexico believed that the American Southwest rightfully belongs to them and 57 percent believed that they do not require U.S. permission to enter this country


Read the whole article and don't be a politically correct imbecile!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

hears another quote

http://www.americanpatrol.com/REFERENCE ... Quote.html

Gutierrez has been saying this sort of thing for some time. Speaking in California in 1995, he said:



> "The border remains a military zone. We remain a hunted people. Now you think you have a destiny to fulfill in the land that historically has been ours for forty thousand years. And we're a new Mestizo nation. And they want us to discuss civil rights. Civil rights. What law made by white men to oppress all of us of color, female and male. This is our homeland. We cannot-we will not-and we must not be made illegal in our own homeland. We are not immigrants that came from another country to another country. We are migrants, free to travel the length and breadth of the Americas because we belong here. We are millions. We just have to survive. We have an aging white America. They are not making babies. They are dying. It's a matter of time. The explosion is in our population.


Is there any question what their intentions are?? Guess what will happen when a huge politically ignorant population of people that are not assimilated into American culture and cannot even understand or speak English with groups like this whipping them up, starts voting.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I hear you clucking Bobm.Totally agree.I guess for the politacally correct its easier to run from the truth instead of face it,and then the people that are willing to face it are called bigots.Once again lets all just stick our tails between our legs and watch the country go to hell becuase we don't want to hurt anyones feelings.Then at the most 20yrs from now say oh we should have done this or that.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Political correctness and so called multiculturalism will destroy this nation.

No country can survive with multiple cultures, its tearing apart European countries right now with the Muslims because they will not leave their "culture" behind. The clash is inevitable.

If people want to come here leagally and actaully become American fine but they must leave their culture,( a culture they are running from or wouldn't be here in the first place) back home in wherever they came from.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Here is something for all to chew on.

Not very long ago a mere 40-50 years ago, the Native Americans COULD NOT speak their language. 
If they Did they were beaten or had their mouths washed out with soap.
If there was a language that should be heard in this country other then English , I would think that Native American would be the one.
But yet all you hear in stores now days is spanish, croatian, russian, bosnian etc.
They made the Native americans forget about worshipping the way they wanted and become Christian. 
So in a sense they made them FORGET were they came from.

I know all this from my mother that was only a 1/4 Sioux. She expeirnced this first hand.

Now we are opening our pocket books and schools , to welcome all these ILLEGAL immegrants. 
I understand that there is a 6 year waiting list on becoming a citizen.
but at what cost is all this ILLEGAL immagration costing us.
I am a PROUD American, i have served in the military as many of my family have done.

FOOD for thought.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

englishpointer said:


> They made the Native americans forget about worshipping the way they wanted and become Christian.
> So in a sense they made them FORGET were they came from.


Great point, after 200 plus years they really haven't assimilated "the white way" of culture.Not that I agree or disagree with that mandate, but now we are to welcome everyone elses cultures and to some assasine degree assimilate theirs ( meaning the multicultures of immigrants), talk about the shoe on the other foot.

Thank God they haven't fudged with our 2nd amendent rights too much. :sniper: It may come to that to keep the majority culture from becoming the oppressed. dd:


----------

